# Bielefeld Dienstag Abendrunde



## DerBergschreck (20. Mai 2012)

Wir möchten in den Monaten Mai bis August immer Dienstags eine Bielefelder Abendrunde mit dem Mountainbike fahren. Gefahren werden etwa zwei Stunden (ca. 20-30 km) im Teutoburger Wald, Charakteristik ist "Tour & Trail". Jeder der Lust hat und es sich zutraut kann mitfahren.

Im Anschluss an die Tour gibts noch einen Ausklang z.B. in einer Eisdiele.

Treffpunkt: jeden Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr vor der Kunsthalle
Gefahren wird nur bei trockenem Wetter

Diesen Dienstag soll das Wetter ja schon mal gut werden. Mal sehen, wer kommt


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2012)

Ich werde schon um 16.30 uhr fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (2. Juli 2012)

Hab gerade mal nachgerechnet - am 24. August ist um 20:38 Uhr Sonnenuntergang und das wäre dann wohl der letzte Tag in diesem Jahr an dem die Dienstagsrunde stattfindet.

Wir würden also nur noch acht mal fahren - also Leute, haltet euch ran!

Wenn die Statistik so weiter geht wie bisher, dann dürften noch so 5-6 neue Leute dazu kommen

EDIT: Morgen ham wa übrigens top Wetter!


----------



## xaviberlin (3. Juli 2012)

Um mal grad so ein Gefühl für das, was ihr da macht zu bekommen, was seid ihr bislang so gefahren an Strecken? Grundsätzliches Interesse bestünde durchaus, auch wenn meine Kondition momentan relativ bescheiden ist.(G8 lässt grüßen)


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. Juli 2012)

xaviberlin schrieb:


> Um mal grad so ein Gefühl für das, was ihr da macht zu bekommen, was seid ihr bislang so gefahren an Strecken? Grundsätzliches Interesse bestünde durchaus, auch wenn meine Kondition momentan relativ bescheiden ist.(G8 lässt grüßen)



Hallo,
Wir fahren 25-30 km mit etwa 500-700 Höhenmetern. Als Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zeigt die Elektronik meistens etwa 13 km/h an. Gestern haben wir z.B. schon nach ner Stunde die Friedrichshöhe für ein Kaltgetränk angesteuert - das Wetter war einfach zu schön
Wir hängen da keinen ab, ich bin auch mal froh, wenn es ein bischen langsamer geht (puh, der neue Mitfahrer gestern war aber extrem fit, Respekt!)


----------



## xaviberlin (4. Juli 2012)

Okay. Ich bin dann wohl ab übernächster Woche (nächste Woche gibt's nen kurzen Abstecher in den Schwarzwald) dabei! 

LG


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. Juli 2012)

xaviberlin schrieb:


> Okay. Ich bin dann wohl ab übernächster Woche (nächste Woche gibt's nen kurzen Abstecher in den Schwarzwald) dabei!
> 
> LG



Nach dem Schwarzwald wird dich der kleine Teutoburger Wald wohl nicht mehr erschrecken


----------



## slang (4. Juli 2012)

Naechste Woche werde ich mich euch wohl auch mal anschliessen. Dann geht das Tempo wieder runter


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Naechste Woche werde ich mich euch wohl auch mal anschliessen. Dann geht das Tempo wieder runter



Schreibste von unterwegs? Weil du bist doch mit dem 30 Tonner auf Achse, oder?


----------



## slang (5. Juli 2012)

Jepp,
Jetzt aktuell hocken wir in amberg an der vils. (suedoestlich von nuernberg)
morgen gehts zurueck. Hier ist dauernd gewitter und unwetter vorhergesagt, da ist camping zu nervig. 
Und der schwerlasttransporter wiegt grad mal halb so viel wie ich


----------



## slang (10. Juli 2012)

Die aktuelle Wetterlage lädt ja nicht grad zu einer Tour ein. Fahrt ihr trotzdem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (10. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Wetterlage lädt ja nicht grad zu einer Tour ein. Fahrt ihr trotzdem?



Hetz, hetz - gerade erst nach hause gekommen.
Nä, Rad bleibt heute im Keller


----------



## crossboss (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Bergschreck , willste heute  fahren. Sind ein paar Schauer angesagt. Ich schwanke noch, ob ich lieber doch morgen fahr, weil da zumindest die abendliche Vorhersage im Wdr besser ausieht.


----------



## crossboss (17. Juli 2012)

ich fahr jetzt einfach mal trotzdem los


----------



## DerBergschreck (19. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> ich fahr jetzt einfach mal trotzdem los



Sorry, nicht gelesen. War einfach genervt von dem wieder mal nicht stabilen Wetter und hab dem Wetter mal gezeigt, dass ich auch nicht immer fahren muss und die Füsse hochgelegt


----------



## slang (19. Juli 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> und hab dem Wetter mal gezeigt, dass ich auch nicht immer fahren muss und die Füsse hochgelegt



Ich fürchte aber, das es Herrn Wetter komplett egal ist was wir von ihm halten.  
Ich hatte am Dienstag auch keinen Bock, bzw bin auf meiner kurzen Hausrunde noch schön nass geworden. Dachte so 15 km geht schnell noch, war aber nicht
Aber für nächste Woche siehts doch ganz gut aus.


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Ich fürchte aber, das es Herrn Wetter komplett egal ist was wir von ihm halten.
> Ich hatte am Dienstag auch keinen Bock, bzw bin auf meiner kurzen Hausrunde noch schön nass geworden. Dachte so 15 km geht schnell noch, war aber nicht
> Aber für nächste Woche siehts doch ganz gut aus.



Jau, da hab ich auch schon auf der Wetterseite hingeschielt. Da kann mich vor der Dienstagsrunde nur noch 'n ordentlicher Infekt retten

EDIT: Da sind ja glatte 26 ºC angesagt Was zieht man denn bei solcher Hitze nochmal an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. Juli 2012)

nicht wieder nacktradeln oh neee


----------



## PeterTheo (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo, fahrt Ihr morgen? Trails oder XC Forstwege?

Gruss aus Dornberg


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. Juli 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Hallo, fahrt Ihr morgen? Trails oder XC Forstwege?
> 
> Gruss aus Dornberg



Hallo Peter,

wollte diese Woche ausnahmsweise mal die Mittwochsrunde ab 19 Uhr von der Sieben Hügel Stuben fahren, weil es Dienstag nicht so kuschelig warm wird wie Mittwoch. Kannst ja auch dorthin kommen - du erkennst mich an meinem komischen Rad

Vom alten Kiosk aufm Johannisberg die Strasse "Am Voßberg" rein und dann nicht runter fahren, sondern auf Höhe bleiben. Da steht dann auch 'n Schild zur Sieben Hügel Stube.


----------



## PeterTheo (30. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich gern, aber am Mittwoch bin ich schon zum biken am grünen See verabredet. Danke für die Info. 
Es ging mit um morgen.


----------



## crossboss (30. Juli 2012)

Bin Mittwoch nicht am Siebenhügel sondern beim inoffiziellen Enduro OWL-Treffen in Willi


----------



## mit_pfiff (31. Juli 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> wollte diese Woche ausnahmsweise mal die Mittwochsrunde ab 19 Uhr von der Sieben Hügel Stuben fahren, weil es Dienstag nicht so kuschelig warm wird wie Mittwoch. Kannst ja auch dorthin kommen - du erkennst mich an meinem komischen Rad
> 
> Vom alten Kiosk aufm Johannisberg die Strasse "Am Voßberg" rein und dann nicht runter fahren, sondern auf Höhe bleiben. Da steht dann auch 'n Schild zur Sieben Hügel Stube.



Mittwoch is super! Bin dabei! Bin übrigens der mit dem Grünen Nicolai Fulli. (Sven)


----------



## DerBergschreck (31. Juli 2012)

mit_pfiff schrieb:


> Mittwoch is super! Bin dabei! Bin übrigens der mit dem Grünen Nicolai Fulli. (Sven)



Jau, ich erinnere mich! Bis morgen

(hab gerade mein wunderbar verrostetes Innenlager erneuert - das kommt davon, wenn man den Winter durch fährt)


----------



## DerBergschreck (31. Juli 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Eigentlich gern, aber am Mittwoch bin ich schon zum biken am grünen See verabredet.



Gibts da eigentlich noch diese abgewrackte Holzhütte, wo sich seltsame Gestalten Bierchen zischen?


----------



## JENSeits (31. Juli 2012)

Nein, die ist niedergerissen. 
Es wird wohl etwas neues gebaut, bei dem es auch Kuchen gibt 

Zumindestens habe ich das vor ein paar Monaten gehört


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Jau, ich erinnere mich! Bis morgen
> 
> (hab gerade mein wunderbar verrostetes Innenlager erneuert - das kommt davon, wenn man den Winter durch fährt)



Wenn man es dann nicht angemessen pflegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (31. Juli 2012)

Nein die Hütte gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn man es dann nicht angemessen pflegt!



Wie pfegt man ein gekapseltes HT II Innenlager?


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wie pfegt man ein gekapseltes HT II Innenlager?



Schon mal früher im Jahr nach der Wintersaison rausnehmen.


----------



## Subcirus (3. August 2012)

Hallo. Trefft Ihr euch aktuell noch Dienstags an der Kunsthalle? Dann würde ich und mein Rotwild auch mal vorbei schauen....


----------

